# Valid debit card no longer works on instant pay



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so today around 4pm I attempted to cash out on instant pay. It didn't work and it's in the process of repaying. I have happened before so I don't care. What is different this time it said my debit card was now being blocked by my financial institution. So I called BofA to see if there was an issue with my checking account or debit card. They say there is no issue and in fact I've used my debit card since this happened. I've tried a couple times to re-enter the card number with no luck. I messaged Uber with the full detAils and got back a stupid generic response saying that not all cards and banks work with instant pay. That doesn't help since I've used that card and bank for months. What advice would anyone have?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Same here. They are "repaying " money to my checking account within 3 business days. Wtf?


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

Card Issuers will block more than 15 deposits in 30 days.....Nothing to do with the banks. Its ridiculous.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Guess I'm now in this esteemed "club" since I returned to Uber. I'm also with Bank of America, and they have also assured me they are not preventing Uber from doing anything. I especially asked if there was a problem receiving same-day deposits daily. They said no.

Its either an Uber system error, or (since I'm seeing this pop up more and more) an underhanded way to move people off their own debit cards and onto Uber's own Go Bank debit cards.


----------



## Paulpdx (Mar 31, 2017)

Same thing happened to me. It worked last night and today I got the message that my card is no longer compatible. A friend who cashes out everyday using chase had no problem. 

It must be something with BoA not Uber. But waiting 3 days to get paid now? That's bs. Once again, we are being punished for working


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Paulpdx said:


> Same thing happened to me. It worked last night and today I got the message that my card is no longer compatible. A friend who cashes out everyday using chase had no problem.
> 
> It must be something with BoA not Uber. But waiting 3 days to get paid now? That's bs. Once again, we are being punished for working


Well when it happened to me, around 1:40AM, I was on the phone with Bank of America. Regular customer service is closed, but their stolen card and fraud prevention department is 24/7. So I called them and asked them every which way I could think of how Uber could be telling the truth. They assured me there is no such thing as preventing a deposit from going through. Four different people between three separate calls (I escalated the second call).

I will call regular customer service during the 8AM hour, but I already get the feeling they'll tell me the same as the previous four people.

Who should I believe? An institution that I have banked with since 1995, that allows me to actually TALK to someone, either on the phone or face to face...or a relatively new institution already in legal trouble that gives canned responses via email? No way to talk to a live person either. Plus thanks to constantly being in the news I'm of the mind if Uber was having some sort of system error they'd never say so for fear of more bad blood, when ironically they're creating just that with this deflection tactic.

Also, since I called three times and practically had to play lawyer, I found out Bank of America works like this:
1) I send the request for deposit (via pressing Instant Pay)
2) Bank of America receives the request
3) Bank of America says yay or nay.
4) If yay, deposit goes through, log is created. If nay, deposit is denied, log is created.
5) In case anyone missed that, either way _log is created.
_
Bank of America said they NEVER received a request _*to* _say yay or nay to from Uber tonight. So something isn't adding up here. How is a bank, BoA, rejecting a card that never asked for anything *_to* _be rejected or accepted either way. Sorcery? Or someone is lying? If its BoA then all four of those people are on the same script.

Uber is the culprit, the only question is why. My theory is this Go Bank Card. They want people to get it and since no one is volunteering, here we are.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Talked to Bank of America customer service. No restriction whatsoever on my card. No blocks. Nothing.

I find it funny we can [rightfully] blame Uber for a lot of things, but in this _one _regard suddenly they're blameLESS. And _credence_ is given to their lies that "Nu-uh its Bank of America not us!"

They're so blameless they have absolutely no way to be contacted except through email. Right.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

ITs nothing to do with Uber....Or your bank. It's Visa or Mastercard etc....They see a consumer card being used in a commercial business use and block the transactions. If you want to bypass go down to the bank and have them issue a temp debit card. Update with Uber and your instant pay will work again. until you hit the certain amount of deposits then it will be disabled again....


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> ITs nothing to do with Uber....Or your bank. It's Visa or Mastercard etc....They see a consumer card being used in a commercial business use and block the transactions. If you want to bypass go down to the bank and have them issue a temp debit card. Update with Uber and your instant pay will work again. until you hit the certain amount of deposits then it will be disabled again....


I called Visa. "Verified by Visa" deals with money going _*out*_ of the bank, not money coming_* in.* _Bank of America would be the one who would monitor fraudulent deposits. So that takes Visa out of the equation.

I knew this was another contortion to defend Uber but just so I could have the actual verbiage as to why that's not the case again yes I did call Visa to ask them.

The lady I spoke to said I'm not the first person to have this issue, but its only customers with Uber, and it has begun this week. But what's interesting is she said Lyft uses the same system and customers with them have no issues whatsoever with Instant Pay.

I await the next excuse, but at this point, it is just that...an excuse. Uber is doing this, not Bank of America. I pointed out that its possible that Uber is trying to purge Bank of America card holders for whatever reason, but she said since they have no means of CONTACT for Uber they can't sit down to work out whatever issue Uber suddenly has with them.

Finally, its not an issue of rejection, that implies something was presented to the bank for the bank to deny or accept. Uber _stops sending the request for transfer_ and then says on their end the bank is declining them. How can a bank decline something they've never received? Its a lie and probably fraud.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> I called Visa. "Verified by Visa" deals with money going _*out*_ of the bank, not money coming_* in.* _Bank of America would be the one who would monitor fraudulent deposits. So that takes Visa out of the equation.
> 
> I knew this was another contortion to defend Uber but just so I could have the actual verbiage as to why that's not the case again yes I did call Visa to ask them.
> 
> ...


Call it a excuse or whatever the **** you want. Go to your bank and get a new card. Instant pay will start working again. This happened to me 2 months ago. Uber isnt at fault for everything.....just 99 percent of it.

I will bet you a 100 bucks it will work. New card. New card number, Instant pay will work.

Dont listen to some 1.25/hr call center excuse from Bangladesh.... go get a new card. It takes 10 minute..........


----------



## dehamilton12 (Apr 1, 2017)

I know from a financial institution perspective that rules can be created to block transactions and they are also created at the brand level (Visa/MasterCard) to prevent fraud as well. I saw this recently happen even with Square and Square Cash instant payouts. Sometimes transactions hit a level of possible fraud and Fraud services at Visa may block transactions either based on their rules or issuer's rules. I can understand where everyone is coming from about wanting to get your money in a timely manner but there is limited we can do. Also, it is probably best to have a business account and business debit card at an institution to manage your business well since we are running a business. I was thinking this could possibly alleviate the business concern route mentioned earlier. Good luck everyone earning.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> Call it a excuse or whatever the &%[email protected]!* you want.


Thanks I will. It is an obvious and frankly pathetic excuse by someone with poor reading comprehension. For instance:



> Go to your bank and get a new card.


Why would I do that when Lyft apparently uses the same systen but hasn't begun a "purge" like Uber has. I know I wrote that the first time.



> Instant pay will start working again. This happened to me 2 months ago. Uber isnt at fault for everything.....just 99 percent of it.


No one said otherwise. This however falls within the 99% not the 1% like you wish it did.



> I will bet you a 100 bucks it will work. New card. New card number, Instant pay will work.


...pass. I'm not getting a new or even temporary card for a problem exclusive to Uber. If Lyft starts doing this I'll look into it but...we know they won't.



> Dont listen to some 1.25/hr call center excuse from Bangladesh.... go get a new card. It takes 10 minute..........


1) Hate to break it to you but no one with an accent. Well one black lady but that it.
2) Should I instead listen to someone whose response to actual legwork I did to investigate policies and procedures regarding both BoA and Visa...is essentially "Nu-uh!"?
3) Funny "poor picked on Uber" is doing the dodging while BoA is more than willing to talk to them to refute their claims. You ignoring this fact amuses me though.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Thanks I will. It is an obvious and frankly pathetic excuse by someone with poor reading comprehension. For instance:
> 
> Why would I do that when Lyft apparently uses the same systen but hasn't begun a "purge" like Uber has. I know I wrote that the first time.
> 
> ...





MrMikeNC said:


> Thanks I will. It is an obvious and frankly pathetic excuse by someone with poor reading comprehension. For instance:
> 
> Why would I do that when Lyft apparently uses the same systen but hasn't begun a "purge" like Uber has. I know I wrote that the first time.
> 
> ...


My legwork was an hour and a half on the phone with Visa saying "its your bank"... another Hour in BoA saying its Visa. I opted to replace the card....walked out to my car and updated my info on instantpay in my Uber app, Requested my money and it was in my account in 5 seconds. If you are too putt out by requesting a new card....then good for you. I posted this for the people out there struggling to get paid so they can pay bills and keep a roof over their head.

As far as your reading comprehension comment...... Well you can guess my reply. Here is a hint G_ F_ck Yo_rs_lf. Want to buy a voewl?


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> My legwork


Ah if you didn't care about my legwork given your responses I have no reason to care about yours. It's only fair. 



> If you are too putt out by requesting a new card....then good for you.


 Asked and answered. Explicitly in fact. If that reading problem I mentioned or simply rage writing kept you from processing that information that's on you not me.



> I posted this for the people out there struggling to get paid so they can pay bills and keep a roof over their head.


...congratulations? I'm sure your medal is in the mail. Meanwhile I posted for people getting Uber's canned responses to let them know no its not their bank. What they choose to do with that info is up to them.



> As far as your reading comprehension comment...... Well you can guess my reply. Here is a hint G_ F_ck Yo_rs_lf. Want to buy a voewl?


Oh if only we had a time machine to when that was funny. But given your responses its ironically progress. So...well done!


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

Keep being a smart guy buddy........ My solution works.....its Visa blocking the card number for fraud.... not uber or the bank.

I am sure you are so smart you have a PhD in Liberal Arts.....and drive uber.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> Keep being a smart guy buddy,,,,,,


Ok I will.



> My solution works.....its Visa blocking the card number for fraud.... not uber or the bank.


I've lost count of how many people have said the opposite on BoA's and Visa's end. Versus on Uber's end, canned responses from Uber, and one poster with last-word-itis. Hm. Tough call.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

You are just an idiot that doesn't believe that Visa is the one that that controls the card....with fraud protection.

But keep blaming Uber....for your failed career.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> You are just an idiot that doesn't believe that Visa is the one that that controls the card....with fraud protection.


How their fraud protection works was explained in detail several posts ago but I'm the idiot in this scenario. Oh I don't mind cause I get this is therapeutic for you its just funny. Not as funny as Uber dodging talking directly to BoA or Visa but...close. Close.



sap said:


> But keep blaming Uber....for your failed career.


 If you were observant you would see "Drives for Lyft" has been under my name this whole time. I'd ask what that tells you but I question your ability to extrapolate so never mind.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

Yet you still blame Uber...... Maybe Uber is so big that this has affected Visa before and Lyft hasnt had the problem.....yet.

And I bet you drive around with the pink bullshit on your car


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> Yet you still blame Uber...... Maybe Uber is so big that this has affected Visa before and Lyft hasnt had the problem.....yet.


If you weren't affected with "grr someone is wrong on the internet!" you'd remember I covered WHY they're the culprit early on. It'd be awesome if you paid attention but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

You are affected with "I am always right"


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

sap said:


> You are affected with "I am always right"


Sweet sweet irony from the one claiming to do this "for the people".


----------



## sap (Nov 12, 2016)

My downfall is just trying to help new drivers out so they can get paid......I am glad my Uber gig is over and I have a real job.... Enjoy your career...


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Paulpdx said:


> Same thing happened to me. It worked last night and today I got the message that my card is no longer compatible. A friend who cashes out everyday using chase had no problem.
> 
> It must be something with BoA not Uber. But waiting 3 days to get paid now? That's bs. Once again, we are being punished for working


Ho hum, you never went back to your orginal post and want to listen to me, the expert! There is nothing wrong with your card and Uber isn't preventing payment! Go to a real desktop (not a cell phone or tablet) and remove the card and enter it again and don't make any errors!!! I assure you BoA works fine, I've been using it flawlessly and instantly for 8 months with never a moments delay! If there is something wrong, YOU did it, not Uber, not BoA, capeesch?


----------



## Paulpdx (Mar 31, 2017)

TheMilkyWay said:


> Ho hum, you never went back to your orginal post and want to listen to me, the expert! There is nothing wrong with your card and Uber isn't preventing payment! Go to a real desktop (not a cell phone or tablet) and remove the card and enter it again and don't make any errors!!! I assure you BoA works fine, I've been using it flawlessly and instantly for 8 months with never a moments delay! If there is something wrong, YOU did it, not Uber, not BoA, capeesch?


I'll give that a try in a little bit. Thanks for the info.



sap said:


> My legwork was an hour and a half on the phone with Visa saying "its your bank"... another Hour in BoA saying its Visa. I opted to replace the card....walked out to my car and updated my info on instantpay in my Uber app, Requested my money and it was in my account in 5 seconds. If you are too putt out by requesting a new card....then good for you. I posted this for the people out there struggling to get paid so they can pay bills and keep a roof over their head.
> 
> As far as your reading comprehension comment...... Well you can guess my reply. Here is a hint G_ F_ck Yo_rs_lf. Want to buy a voewl?


The problem is this. The card I'm using is about 1 week old. I had it replaced and new number issued. So getting a new card isn't the answer for me.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I peed a little


----------



## Cristy (May 26, 2015)

Here's the response I got from uber. Three times after three different questions


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Cristy said:


> View attachment 110381
> Here's the response I got from uber. Three times after three different questions


Jeebus Cripes Almighty!!!!! I used Bank of America at around 1:30 EST today 4/5/2017! 
I've had to correct people here that it works and I've even corrected people at Causeway office that this card works!!!

Ok Cristy - look at me, pay attention. Have you been using it all along? So just today you got that message? If so, wait a few minutes or an hour and try again. IF THIS is a new card for you, take it out and RE ENTER it and I suggest doing it from laptop or desktop not cell phone of tablet (more secure and sturdy) . IGNORE that BoA doesn't work, it works just fine I used it flawlessly allllllll the time!!!

Let me know Cristy how you make out, ok? Tell Uber they can call me anytime the big JERKOFFS!!!!


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

sap said:


> Card Issuers will block more than 15 deposits in 30 days.....Nothing to do with the banks. Its ridiculous.


I got a similar answer finally. Basic customer service couldn't tell me this but companies start digging deep when you complain on facebook


----------



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

coming to the party a bit late here but I just had this issue today, both Lyft and Uber auto response said my bank PNCbank isn't accepting deposits and uber/lyft would deposit the funds via Checking account # in 3-4 days rather than direct to debit on file.

After calling my bank I was told that the issue IS with VISA DIRECT service, not uber/lyft or bank but that the visa direct has weekly and monthly limits (5 weekly and 15 monthly) on the number of times you can instant pay the same debit card, I havent tried as stated previously to simply reenter my debit info to see if this resets the counter, I have switched the payout to my wifes checking account for this pay but will try reentering my own info after 1 successful payment to wifes account.

Looking back at my instant pay history I did
5 total between uber/lyft from 7/3/17-7/10/17 and
5 more 7/12/17-7/18/2017 and
got cut off on the 2 I tried on 7/19/17
so thats either number 6 & 7 for the week or 11 & 12 for the month that was the criteria to get rejected by visa direct. we'll see later tonight when I try to deposit to wifes account.

other possible work arounds, open a second free checking account somewhere and keep track of number of monthly payouts you make

UPDATE** Uber and Lyft wont let you add a debit card that isnt in your name even if the last names are the same, so will have to figure something else out


----------



## Sideshow99 (Jul 22, 2017)

sap said:


> Call it a excuse or whatever the &%[email protected]!* you want. Go to your bank and get a new card. Instant pay will start working again. This happened to me 2 months ago. Uber isnt at fault for everything.....just 99 percent of it.
> 
> I will bet you a 100 bucks it will work. New card. New card number, Instant pay will work.
> 
> Dont listen to some 1.25/hr call center excuse from Bangladesh.... go get a new card. It takes 10 minute..........


Actually you have to now wait 72 hours to cash out once card is changed, or.thats how it's always been, in any cash, you are still waiting to get paid. Should change the name to 3 day pay, not instant.


----------



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

If that is true about the 72 hour wait after changing cards the only recourse may be to plan your cash outs accordingly with the weekly/monthly limits in mind and switch cards only if you're going to hit that limit


----------

